
Show HN: A Privacy-Focused, Customizable Commenting Plugin - SupunKavinda
https://talk.hyvor.com
======
smashthepants
Maximum comments on the free plan - is that 200 per page? Or 200 per site?
Also is it 200 in total? Or 200 over some time period?

Also, is there a blurb about privacy or how this enables privacy focus over
other commenting plugins? I didn't see anything on the landing page...

------
Sinnan
Honestly, I was searching for a commenting system for my new blog. I'm in love
with this.

